# Can't upload files



## sunflowers (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi,

I was creating equations on MathType for the purpose of uploading 
them to my website on Geocities. When I upload them, it says "invalid 
file", and they don't upload. I'm able to upload other files. I 
initially thought they were jpg files, and saved them as 
"ktheory1.jpg". When I looked at your website, it didn't mention jpg, 
but said they could be saved as gif files. Then I tried changing the 
names, say from "ktheory1.jpg" to "ktheory1.gif" but they still would 
not upload. If I save a gif file or jpg file from anywhere on the 
Internet, I can upload it, and it says "uploaded successfully". If I 
try to upload any of the equations I created with MathType, it says 
"invalid file", and doesn't upload it. However, I know there is 
nothing wrong with the files because I can email them. I tried 
creating an email, attaching one of the equaions to it, and emailing 
it to myself, and it worked just fine. It was able to upload to the 
computer for the purpose of attaching it to the email, and then when 
I received the email, I could open the image, and view it just fine. 
I don't understand why it won't upload when I try to upoad it to my 
homepage. I can upoad other files to my homepage. When I try to 
upload other jpg or gif files, it works just fine.

thank you in advance

Judie


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

simply changing the .jpg to .gif does not change the format of the file. You have to open the file in an application that has the capability of reading in one format and saving to another.

Some services now scan all uploaded images to determine if there are viruses hidden in them. They tend to err on the side of caution and refuse things they find questionable. You may have run up against one of these type problems. 

I am not familiar with MathType, but you can look through the saveas options and see what filetypes it supports. If it doesn't output to a filetype you can use, try printing to a pdf format using one of the pdf converter applications. There are several good free ones that your computer thinks are printers, so they'll work with anything that can print.

If you can't upload the pdf, you might be able to open it in a pdf reader and do a saveas to jpg or gif format.

Remember, there's more to changing image format than just changing the file suffix.


----------

